# Help a city boy catch a Doormat flounder in St. Simons?



## capnjustin (May 6, 2010)

Heading down to St. Simons island next Thursday the 13th and I'm already losing sleep thinking about catching a flounder.  They are by far my favorite fish to eat and I have never caught one . I am bringing my kayak that is rigged for fishing.  I have about a 7 foot pole rigged with 14 lb mono that should handle the brutes. 

I am going with my wife and 9 month old daughter so needless to say I'll have very limitied fishing opportunities, so I want to make it count when I go.  I'll probably leave early right when the sun is coming up and stay out a few hours (while the girls sleep), is this a good time?  I have been reading a lot about waiting until the tide is coming in or out but sunrise is the only time I will have.

Any pointers would be awesome!  I mainly want to know where I should put in the ole yak, and what areas I should be targeting.  Creeks, docks, oyster beds, how far up a creek?  Bait choices would be helpful too and hooks.  Not looking for anyone to share any honey holes or anything I'm just not familiar with where I can go.

If anyone lives down there and wants to go or will be in the area I would love to go with someone.  I'm an avid and experienced kayaker, just not so much inshore coastal experience.

Thanks!! Justin


----------



## PaulD (May 6, 2010)

NO..    yes.......yes....and yes........oh mud minnow on a 1/0 Mutu light hook.


----------



## Rich M (May 6, 2010)

*Flounder like to chew on a bait - if you try to hook the instant you feel the bite, you will miss every time.  Let the fish pull your rod down some before you hit him.*

You can also try a mud minnow on a 1/4 - 3/8 -1/2 oz jighead.  Tight fan casts at creek mouths when the tide is running.  Let it sink to the bottom and bounce her back in.  

Other options include working current edges, drop offs, island tips and tails with the jig and a strip of squid or fish fillet (belly white is best).  You can simply drift and bounce the jighead/bait combination along the bottom.

Or you can use a 3 way swivel rig - sinker on bottom, 18 inch or so leader to hook (1/0-3/0 owner Mutu lite circles are great) and use mud minnow, squid, belly strip - drift or troll it around.  
If you really wanna get fancy you can put an inline spinner in front of the hook - Use a silver spinner like from Hildebrandt or some other manufaturer.  Walmart typically sells something like this with a fly behind the spinner.


----------



## finhead (May 6, 2010)

I live on St. simons and plan on goin out as much as can between thursday and sunday. I got a few places I plan to go on the kayak those days. Flounder fishing has been picking up lately. PM me if you want to come along.


----------



## crackerdave (May 6, 2010)

Wasn't the state record caught off the Jekyll pier?


----------



## finhead (May 6, 2010)

yep, 15 lbs. 10 oz., wonder if one of those alaskan halibut fishermen let it go in the river. . . .


----------



## crackerdave (May 7, 2010)

Man,them hally-buts _alone_ would be a good reason to live in Alaska for me.If it just weren't so dang COLD!


----------



## capnjustin (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.  We are staying at the Beach Club close to the inlet of St. Simons and Sea Island so I will probably try that area since it's convenient.  Wish me luck!!  I'll post some pictures if I have any luck.

Appreciate the invite finhead.... PM sent.


----------



## crackerdave (May 9, 2010)

Good luck to ya! Call me when it's time to _eat some fried flounder!_


----------

